# Recharging Kindle 1--green light no longer shows, why?



## JeanThree

I used to see a green light where the yellow charging light was when the Kindle is done charging, now, yellow light while charging then no light. It also seemed to lose its charge faster on my vacation. Is the fact that the green light no longer shows important? Warranty runs out end of the month. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm, I don't really remember a green light, just the yellow light that goes out when it's charged. Are you using the original charger?

Here's what the Kindle User's Guide says (http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle_User_Guide.pdf):

If you haven't done so already, please follow the instructions on the Start Kindling sticker that was attached to your Kindle display and plug in your Kindle to charge the battery. The charge indicator light will illuminate on the bottom edge of your Kindle and a lightning bolt will appear on the battery icon at the bottom of the display. Charging the battery fully should take less than two hours and you can continue reading while it charges.

Tip: The charge indicator light will turn off when the battery is fully charged and will come back on after the battery has run down a bit and Kindle "tops off" the charge.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On the K1. . . .there is a light while it's charging, amber colored, that goes out when it's charged.

On the K2 and DX. . . .there is a light that is amber colored while charging and turns green when it's full.


----------



## NogDog

If we're talking K2/KDX (as opposed to K1) and you never get the green light, then something is wrong and I'd call customer service about it. Do make sure, however, that the cable is completely seated in the connection on the K2, as I've occasionally found that I don't get it completely plugged in.

It could just be a failed green LED. Then again it could be some battery or charger problem, etc.

As far as the battery seeming to discharge faster, did you have the wireless connection turned on or off? It will discharge much faster if the wireless is turned on, and that rate will vary depending on the signal strength where it's being used. But if that's not the issue, then I _would_ be somewhat concerned if two seemingly related symptoms like that (the recharged light and the battery consumption) started showing up at the same time. I'd definitely call and look into whether there is any trouble-shooting they can have you do, or if it should be returned for replacement, if they want to first try just replacing the battery, or whatever....


----------



## JeanThree

Thanks for replies, It is a K1--and I soo remember seeing a green light before, but then again maybe I am going crazy--ya never know! I have plugged it back into the charger and I am going to stare at it until if "tops-off", must be a boring day.  Regarding battery drain, I was flying this weekend and started with full charge, it was 1/4 down by the end of a 2 hour flight and 1/2 down by end of second 2 hour flight, so a total of 4 hours reading. Whispernet was off the whole time. I don't remember it draining that fast before.

Update--stared at it until amber light went off, no green light, I am officially crazy   (I think maybe I am remembering another rechargeable device?)  

So forget the light thingy but I would still appreciate comments on the battery drain, is that normal for 4 hours?


----------



## Cowgirl

There is no green light on my K1 only amber but the battery drain is not normal.  I only charge mine once a week or longer and that is at half charge.


----------

